#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  Pagan Albanian Symbols

## ZinoRaza

I am doing a documentary on an ancient Illyrian women clothe which has resisted until nowadays unaltered. It is full of symbols who are so alike other ancient cultures archetypal symbols. Who can help me on showing bibliography for meaning of pagan symbols?

----------

